# bagged salt



## cmills (Dec 1, 2010)

where is the best place to buy bagged salt,(to use in a walk behind spreader) and what is a good price? The cheapest I found today was $5.99 per bag (50lbs) and that was at tractor supply for a brand called safe step, I didn't ask what the price would be for a whole pallet though. 

thanks, 
Cory


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I get it for like 3.30 a bag I think.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheapest is not always the Best.....Check out Hot Pink Ice Melt...They are a sponsor here...It is a Perfect ice melt to run through your push spreader.......:salute:


----------



## cmills (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, I understand that cheaper isn't always better, but I have to figure out how to explain that to the customer. I've been looking around and it seems that if I charge about 3 times what I pay for the salt, that would be fair, right? If I do that and I buy some of the "better stuff" for $8 a bag I would be charging them $24 per bag, is that not too high?


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Around here, bagged ice melt applied to sidewalks averages around 60 cents a pound applied. That's $30 per bag applied. Obviously it varies depending on the market.


----------



## cmills (Dec 1, 2010)

I keep seeing people say they are getting salt for around $3-$4 per bag, but my question is where? The only places I know to look here are the major retailers like Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, and tractor Supply. Could somebody direct me on where to go.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Local Home depot selling Magnesium Chloride blend ice melt 40lb bags 3.90 marked down from 8.97. Works out to less than 5.00 / 50lb Check outdoor garden dept.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cmills;1135931 said:


> I keep seeing people say they are getting salt for around $3-$4 per bag, but my question is where? The only places I know to look here are the major retailers like Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, and tractor Supply. Could somebody direct me on where to go.


A local landscape supplier other contractors also sell salt.


----------



## cmills (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks guys I'll check home depot tomorrow and a couple of landscaping places.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

cmills;1135931 said:


> I keep seeing people say they are getting salt for around $3-$4 per bag, but my question is where? The only places I know to look here are the major retailers like Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, and tractor Supply. Could somebody direct me on where to go.


Salt suppiers, most professionals don't go to Lowes or Home Depot. They have higher prices because they are greaed towards home owners.

We just picked up two pallets (98 bags) of salt yesterday from US Salt. Our price, $3.00 a bag for a grand total of $313.11.

Check around for salt suppliers in your area.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Check out your local janitorial supply store.The one near me has 50# bags for $3.39 and 80# bags for $5.35


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

I just got a pallet of ice patrol 50# bags today for 2.50 a bag. it was like $122.50. I love seeing these guys going out and buying salt from major retailers for over $4.50 a bag! 
There are a few tricks you need to learn.... We use East ohio bagging


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Division;1137677 said:


> I just got a pallet of ice patrol 50# bags today for 2.50 a bag. it was like $122.50. I love seeing these guys going out and buying salt from major retailers for over $4.50 a bag!
> There are a few tricks you need to learn.... We use East ohio bagging


It's like a game, you just have to know where to look.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Epic Lawn Care;1136255 said:


> Salt suppiers, most professionals don't go to Lowes or Home Depot. They have higher prices because they are greaed towards home owners.
> 
> We just picked up two pallets (98 bags) of salt yesterday from US Salt. Our price, $3.00 a bag for a grand total of $313.11.
> 
> Check around for salt suppliers in your area.


How do you like their salt? Does it flow through tailgate spreaders well?
I'm kinda curious as i've read a few complaints about their bagged salt.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

greenery;1140832 said:


> How do you like their salt? Does it flow through tailgate spreaders well?
> I'm kinda curious as i've read a few complaints about their bagged salt.


We like it, just make sure that you buying the coarse rock salt for the tailgate spreaders. They have fine rock salt for like sidewalks as well. Its way too small for the tailgate spreaders, it comes out almost like dust if you run it in the Snowex 575 or a like spreader.

Thumbs Up


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Our early order quote for some 60lb rock salt was around $4.70/bag.

You had to pay by September 31 I believe to get it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

lawnproslawncar;1140961 said:


> Our early order quote for some 60lb rock salt was around $4.70/bag.
> 
> You had to pay by September 31 I believe to get it.


Seems kind of high for an early order price.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Not from reinders.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Safe Step*



cmills;1135725 said:


> where is the best place to buy bagged salt,(to use in a walk behind spreader) and what is a good price? The cheapest I found today was $5.99 per bag (50lbs) and that was at tractor supply for a brand called safe step, I didn't ask what the price would be for a whole pallet though.
> 
> thanks,
> Cory


If you can really buy "Safe Step" for 5.99 a bag that is a great price. That product is a really good product. The true safe step product has magnesium chloride and CMA. If you can get that for 5,99 a bag, get it. You will like it and it goes almost twice as far as a bag of sodium chloride.


----------



## cmills (Dec 1, 2010)

I think we are talking about two different products, the stuff I saw was just plain rock salt.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

What about the Road Runner brand I see everywhere? Wal-mart sells it for $7.47 / 50lb bags. It has the magnesium chloride blend ice melt.....Is this any good for walk behind spreaders?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

lawnproslawncar;1141373 said:


> Not from reinders.


Ahh, true.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

JayD2;1142894 said:


> What about the Road Runner brand I see everywhere? Wal-mart sells it for $7.47 / 50lb bags. It has the magnesium chloride blend ice melt.....Is this any good for walk behind spreaders?


I'm sure its good stuff, but at nearly $8.00 a bag its going to cost more which means you have to be able to charge more. Or, make less.payup


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

cmills go to harrison ohio exit 11 off 74 6801 harrison rd talk to drew 513-678-0107 $4.29 a bag for skid $210.21 + tax

cheapest i could find..... i dont know how close you are...


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

b&b landscapes;1145715 said:


> cmills go to harrison ohio exit 11 off 74 6801 harrison rd talk to drew 513-678-0107 $4.29 a bag for skid $210.21 + tax
> 
> cheapest i could find..... i dont know how close you are...


how far is that from the Indiana line?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

cmills;1135725 said:


> where is the best place to buy bagged salt,(to use in a walk behind spreader) and what is a good price? The cheapest I found today was $5.99 per bag (50lbs) and that was at tractor supply for a brand called safe step, I didn't ask what the price would be for a whole pallet though.
> 
> thanks,
> Cory


Where about in Indiana are you?


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

b&b landscapes;1145715 said:


> cmills go to harrison ohio exit 11 off 74 6801 harrison rd talk to drew 513-678-0107 $4.29 a bag for skid $210.21 + tax
> 
> cheapest i could find..... i dont know how close you are...


B&B, you think that is 50lb bags?


----------



## mwadeson (Nov 29, 2010)

Not sure of the brand we got but went to TSC last spring and took the pallet and a half they had left between to local stores they didn't have to store it and we got it for about a buck and a half per 50lbs. If we run out during the season they will order us a pallet at very small percentage over their cost will end up being about $2.00 to $2.25 per 50lbs


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

mwadeson;1146106 said:


> Not sure of the brand we got but went to TSC last spring and took the pallet and a half they had left between to local stores they didn't have to store it and we got it for about a buck and a half per 50lbs. If we run out during the season they will order us a pallet at very small percentage over their cost will end up being about $2.00 to $2.25 per 50lbs


Did it work well? Also did you use it in any walk behind spreaders?


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

JayD2;1145784 said:


> B&B, you think that is 50lb bags?


JayD2, Its only about 11 miles from state line... go 74 east to exit 11 Harrison/Rybolt exit

Call the number i posted and ask for Drew, I just went there today Very nice ppl

Yes thats the 50# bags


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

ussmileyflag............ussmileyflag..........ussmileyflag.........ussmileyflag.........


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing personal.........


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, what happened to the guy from China who posted on here trying to sell salt here in the US from China? That's why the American flags came out ussmileyflag.....he then posted a reply that said business is business....Now its gone :Can you come back on here and take off your post?


----------



## JDKSERVLLC (Oct 27, 2010)

*About the blends*

And I don't mean the bends!!! :laughing: You guys are all talking Rock Salt @ $2-$3 per bag right?? I'm pricing Calcium Chloride and Cal/Mag blends and can't find anything close to those prices around my neck of the woods so figure you must be talking strait Rock Salt!!!


----------



## mwadeson (Nov 29, 2010)

we used it in a walk behind and it worked fine


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

cmills;1135931 said:


> I keep seeing people say they are getting salt for around $3-$4 per bag, but my question is where? The only places I know to look here are the major retailers like Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, and tractor Supply. Could somebody direct me on where to go.


My local Farm & Fleet has 50lb bags of rock salt on sale for $3.99 (reg. 4.49), and has 41 pallets in stock. 

To me the $4 a bag price was good, compared to the $7 a bag from other suppliers in my area, including the landscape suppliers.

.


----------



## cmills (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm on the west side of the state, so going to Ohio would be way too far. Thanks though.

Cory


----------



## bai116 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Ice melt and rock salt*



cmills;1148986 said:


> I'm on the west side of the state, so going to Ohio would be way too far. Thanks though.
> 
> Cory


Reinders has a large supply of both Rock salt and many Ice Melters as well as shovels, spreaders etc...they can deliver pallets to your area or you can pick up at one of their locations in the Chicago Suburbs. The local rep is Ann you can reach her at 630-352-7090.


----------



## Snow Pusher II (Dec 11, 2010)

One of the posts earlier stated that Reinders was selling 60# bags of salt , as far as I know they have 40 # & 80# not 60 # . Try Reinders have great Products.

Just bought new snow ex salter from them.ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## The Garden Guru (Oct 27, 2010)

Salt prices all depend. If you can take it direct, it's 3.89 for 18 pallets delivered. 50lb Ice Away from North American From Landscape Depot. They have pick up price of 4.19 when purchased by the pallet and it drops from there if you buy more than 5 pallets of any combination. Try giving them a call. Maria or Jeremy 630-543-5860. Good people there


----------



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

cmills;1135931 said:


> I keep seeing people say they are getting salt for around $3-$4 per bag, but my question is where? The only places I know to look here are the major retailers like Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, and tractor Supply. Could somebody direct me on where to go.


Not Lowe's. Told me 7.00 a bag for SWI. Crazy!


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

jasondwade;1158735 said:


> Not Lowe's. Told me 7.00 a bag for SWI. Crazy!


Yeah, the Lowe's has that road runner ice melt for like $9 a 50lb bag...too much money.

I just tried that safe step salt at Tractor supply and it sucks. Sits out side and its as hard as a rock, when you try to slam it on the ground to break it up and the bag starts to tear open. Not to mention that some of the salt is big pieces so you have to open the spreader to much to get it through then it goes to quick....I did not care for it at all...

The road runner salt is good, but its very powdery and gets all over you.

I think I am going to try that magic salt.


----------



## happy (Dec 10, 2004)

*salt*

JD2
I have already sold 1 semi of bagged salt, and am getting ready to buy another. I dont know how much you are looking for, but this stuff is real nice, and it has a little smaller granules that will go through a walk behind sidewalk spreader too. It is called Mega Melt and it is a 100% halite sodium chloride product. A pallet of 49, 50# bags is $220
Buy 4 or more per visit price is $210 per pallet; 8 or more per visit $200 per pallet
I am 10 minutes East of Richmond Indiana. Let me kinow if you want any


----------



## blaryslawn (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah roadrunner does ok in a walk behind spreader because you can shake it if you need to. As for using it in a tailgate spreader, would not recommend. It is too powdery, and it will feed from the middle straight down and the rest sticks to the sides. I found myself getting out every couple of minutes to knock it down to the bottom. I buy all of my ice control products through lowes. I know that they are very "pricey" on the in stock stuff, but if you talk to the commercial guys, they can do a direct bulk order from the supplier at big discount. rock salt is about 3.80 a 50lb bag, and CaCl pellets are around 10.80/50#bag. its the Prestone Diveway heat. Depending on the supplier, they can get it to the store in a couple days. 
Anyone in the central Va area, I can give you a contact if you are interested.


----------



## Hawsss (Dec 21, 2010)

Around here it's around $4.35 pallet price for 50#'s of rock salt.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Sticking to the sides*



blaryslawn;1161873 said:


> yeah roadrunner does ok in a walk behind spreader because you can shake it if you need to. As for using it in a tailgate spreader, would not recommend. It is too powdery, and it will feed from the middle straight down and the rest sticks to the sides. I found myself getting out every couple of minutes to knock it down to the bottom. I buy all of my ice control products through lowes. I know that they are very "pricey" on the in stock stuff, but if you talk to the commercial guys, they can do a direct bulk order from the supplier at big discount. rock salt is about 3.80 a 50lb bag, and CaCl pellets are around 10.80/50#bag. its the Prestone Diveway heat. Depending on the supplier, they can get it to the store in a couple days.
> Anyone in the central Va area, I can give you a contact if you are interested.


If you do not have a vibrator on your unit and the product is sticking to the sides, try spraying a little "PAM" or any other non-stick cooking spray on the sides. It works pretty well. We did that before we used vibrators and it helped out.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

What did you do _after _you used them? Smoke a cigarette?

(sorry, couldn't resist)

:laughing:


----------



## empire14 (Dec 2, 2010)

ATTENTION ALL PLOW SITE MEMBERS,

I HAVE 50# AND 100# BAGS OF ICE MELT FOR SALE. I'M IN UPSTATE NEW YORK.
THE 50# AND 7.50 AND THE 100# ARE $15.00. SOLD BY THE PALLET ONLY. 50 BAGS PER PALLET. PICK UP OR WE CAN SET UP DELIVERY FOR ADDITIONAL FEE. THIS IS CALCIUM CHLORIDE NOT SALT. E MAIL IF INTERESTED.

JOE,
[email protected]


----------



## easygreenlawn (Nov 19, 2004)

For concrete safer products, I am stocking and selling WinterStorm blend- three way blend with small granuals for $340 skid and a 100% Mag product- Freezgard for $495/skid. Works out that winter storm is +/- $6.91 bag and Mag product is $9.75/bag. I am near Toledo Ohio. Buy five or more and save!! 419-810-9042


----------

